# ryobi router edge guide



## petey (Oct 30, 2008)

hi all just looking for an edge guide for a Ryobi router. I just got it with a router table deal. I see all the holes for the screw in rods but no help at Ryobi!!!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Don't know what model you have, however i know that Ryobi and sears were the same router for a while. Otherwise, you can take a piece of angle (1in.) and some sized dowels . Use a drill shank to size the rod diameter, Thread the ends of the dowel so you can attach it to the angle Use appropriate screw size for threaded holes on the router, slip them in place AND THE RODS AS WELL,AND MEASURE THE HOLE SPACING ON THE dowel attach a wooden pad to the angle so you don't have metal sliding on the wood, and there is the edge guide. Dowel length should be of a length that is easy to manage. Just an idea that you could do


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi petey

You can make your own very easy but if you don't want to you can buy one that will fit your router from 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hi?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=router+edge+guide&x=0&y=0

I have one of the micro type for the PC routers and it works well.


====


petey said:


> hi all just looking for an edge guide for a Ryobi router. I just got it with a router table deal. I see all the holes for the screw in rods but no help at Ryobi!!!


----------

